# cat washing advice needed :)



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Toby is still doing remarkably well considering but his tumour is now stopping him from being able to clean himself properly. This causes him to be a bit smelly (not that I really care as he is still my Tobe) - and - more importantly, its really causing me some serious problems. I'm allergic to cats and him not washing has caused my symptoms to go into overdrive!!

Can anyone please recommend a way of getting him clean which doesnt stress him out too much so I can cuddle my boy without reaching for the anti-histamines and asthma inhaler? It would be much appreciated!!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Unscented baby wipes? You can wipe him down a few times a day?


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

I don't think there is a way to bath a cat without stressing him out, especially if you never bath him before (my cats were bathed every 2-3 months since kittenhood so they are quite used to it). 

Mowmow's suggestion sounds good. You can also use a wet (with warm water) towel to rub him couple times per day. It should help getting rid of the loose hair.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Would he tolerate corn strach being rubbed into his fur then you brush it out? 

Poor man not being able to clean himself.


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

A damp washcloth works wonders. Just make sure it is warm and start at the face & work back. If you have a stubborn dirty bit try a little baby shampoo on the cloth


----------



## Nora B (Nov 6, 2010)

When we first start bathing adult fosters who don't like to be bathed I go for the 'big prep low stress method'. Basically you need to find a variation that works for you.

Sample: 2 bucket method. One bucket with clean warm water. One bucket with cat specific or unscented baby shampoo and warm water. Multiple towels on the floor, clothes that can get wet and a pile of washclothes.

pet/stroke cat with warm soapy water starting at head working back toward tail and down to feet (do hygeine area last) then using warm clean water repeat to 'rinse'. The key hear is using a clean washcloth each dip into the bucket so the water in each stays clean. By the time you are down you'll have a full load of laundry but somehow it is so less stressful than a tub or sink bath. I also make a point of unning a space heater and doing this on the bathroom, laundry room or closet floor so that I can crank the ambient room temp up to at least 80 degrees. Heat helps lower the stress and dislike of the water in my experience.

There are also a slew of how to videos for various methods on youtube - not that anyone is perfect but maybe more ideas or tips?


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

On this side of the pond there is a product just for cats, sold at pet supply stores, that is similar to baby wipes. I have used them before on cats that no longer clean themselves well. If you don't have them over there I would be happy to send you some if you want to PM me your address.


----------



## Nora B (Nov 6, 2010)

Baby wipes work - i generally save them for messess on kitties I have to get to quickly just cause i dislike the smell and unless you have a warmer they can feel pretty cold.

My favorite allergen remover shampoo and waterless shapoo are by furminator (just dont spary anything directly on cat - sure way to stress, pouring and wiping is the key


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Unscented baby wipes work wonders. We use them.


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

I have a box full of them right now, since Waffles has a habit of getting poop on himself when he goes. Gotta love worming a kitten and dealing with the aftermath. I can't wait until his system is back in check.


----------



## scottd (Jun 28, 2011)

I would probably go with the unscented baby wipes if he isn't used to baths.


----------



## Nora B (Nov 6, 2010)

Unscented baby wipes are great for spot cleaning. There are cat specific anti alergy wipes avaiable in stores and online that work too. I use wipes for small areas - and extra dirty areas - lots easier to just use many wipes that you can pitch vs cleaning washclothes.

My main point was that in the allergy battle, wipes are a slow process, they can be great for stretching the time between deeper cleaning, they can work if used very often and consistently I suppose. 
In my experience in a house with three humans with asthma and all 4 of us have allergies, a 'deeper clean' is more effective. My husband is the one without asthma, he is also the one to notice first that his eyes swell and itch from the cats that are ours or who are passing through while they wait on forever homes when they haven't been bathed recently. 
Having a resident 'tester' without breathing problems and a few dozen cats and kittens go through the house in the last 4 months or so gives me a pretty large pool to make assumptions from - so it is all a matter of degree. 
The dh isn't into most of the daily care (not his part of the deal) but he has become comfortable (sometimes a little too comfortable) whisking a cat into the washtub for a bath when his eyes itch and swears it makes a bigger difference than all of the partial baths I spend time on. The point is that your cat (like many of the ones I've cared for post spay or other surgery, etc) isn't likely up to a full bath and neither of you need the extra stress so a 'buffet' of options is nice.

It sounds like your furbaby and you both have had a bit of a rough go so do what works best for you both - I was just trying to throw out all of the things we do to give more options.
Nora


----------



## JBerotte (Feb 4, 2011)

I sometimes use a waterless shampoo on Buffy called Veterinarian's Best Dry Clean Cat Bath Foam (4 oz bottle). Petco carries this type of shampoo but I ordered my bottle from Amazon. Normally she gets a tub bath every month but if I'm being a bit lazy then i'll use the waterless shampoo. Here's what I use:

Amazon.com: Veterinarian's Best Dry Clean Waterless Cat Bath Foam, 4oz.: Pet Supplies


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks for all the advice. Much appreciated! I've located some pet wipes so going to go with those and I might try the 2 bucket method at some point this week.

Other than being very smelly and also very messy with his food Toby is still doing well - long may that continue:heart


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm so glad he's doing well.


----------



## lyttleravyn (May 5, 2010)

Most cats actually do very well for full wet baths. I get a lot of cats in where I work that have never had baths before and most do just fine, maybe 2-3% show any signs of stress, in those cases I stop what I'm doing for a few minutes and they calm right down. Maybe 1% that I've done showed stress during the blow dry, but same thing, give a few minutes break every once in a while and they finished fine. Most cats I do purr happily and rub against my hands during the final comb out (even the mean ones haha). 

IMO I don't like the wipes or waterless shampoo for anything other than spot cleaning. The damp cloth is better, but if you are having problems with allergies a full bath and blow dry is really your best option. The Fel-D-1 protein is what you're allergic to, and that is deposited on the coat from the cat's saliva. Waterless shampoo and any wipes aren't getting the coat clean enough to remove the dander and saliva (and protein), if anything they are leaving a residue on the coat that the cat will then ingest when it does lick itself (yuck!). 

I would suggest either having a professional groomer give him a full bath and blow dry, or maybe get in contact with any local cat breeders who could help you learn to bath and dry him yourself. I have seen a persian breeder (her name escapes me, I'll try to find it) that puts out DVDs for owners on how to bathe their cat at home. 

Here's a picture of a cat I did last week, first bath ever and she just stood there, she also leaned in to me and lifted her butt as I was scrubbing her with shampoo  Cats love it when they feel clean. I've had a number of clients tell me that their cats prance around after their bath. My cat Cleo used to do the same thing. She was always cleaning herself and didn't want anyone to touch her. For a good week or so after her bath she would let everyone pet her - even seeking us out to pet her! You could tell she felt better


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

NJgroomer, I disagree. I don't think Toby should be under any stress he doesn't need to have.


----------



## christinaja (Aug 28, 2011)

Sinatra-Butters said:


> NJgroomer, I disagree. I don't think Toby should be under any stress he doesn't need to have.


I agree with you here. Poor guy has gone through so much. If I don't have time to give my kitties a full bath, or if they're in a particularly cranky mood, I either use warm washcloths or an instant bath spray. However, I never spray it on their coats directly. I use a softer brush to apply it. Usually, it's a regular nylon bristle smoothing brush that is supposed to be for humans, but I bought it for them. I spray it on the brush, and gently smooth it over the fur. I then use a slicker brush afterwards. It helps to get rid of some of the loose hairs they're getting ready to shed. Baby wipes are great for their little tushies, too. I would watch Craigslist or garage sales for a wipe warmer though. Cold wipes on a warm bottom are no bueno for anyone! 

On a side note, I hope Toby is comfortable and things go easy for both of you.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi again

Thanks for all the responses. So appreciated. The pet wipes are doing the trick and he even seems to like it. 

He really is doing brilliantly. So proud of my boy. The tumour is very large indeed now but it doesnt seem to faze him at all. Still eating well, acting perfectly normally. I honestly thought I would have lost him by now. I'm cherishing every moment I have with him as you can imagine.

I can hear him eating his brekkie while I am typing this


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Glad to hear he's doing well, what a trooper!

Also pleased to hear the wet wipes are working. Having two (laid back, cuddly) Ragdolls who absolutely HATE having a bath, I wouldn't recommend unless it's absolutely the only option.

Long may Toby stay healthy


----------



## lyttleravyn (May 5, 2010)

I completely agree with not putting him through any additional stress, however for many cats bathing does not stress them out. A quiet, warm bath can be very soothing for many. I've groomed all breeds, all ages and very very few stress in the tub. 

I'm glad to hear Toby is improving, he is very lucky to have an owner who cares so much about him


----------

